# Do you wipe off your lip products before eating?



## wetwater (Jul 21, 2010)

I always feel like if I'm eating a meal, everything on my lips are inevitably going to get consumed, so usually I wipe off before eating. How about you guys?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope. I just let it wear off as I go. Sometimes I remember to try to be careful when I'm eating or drinking but most of the time I forget, it all wears off and I re-apply when I'm done.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 21, 2010)

I always do. It grosses me out to be eating my lipstick/gloss along with everything else.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 21, 2010)

i do every time, even if it's just chapstick. i can't handle it. when i'm rockin red lips people go "why are you taking off your lipstick?" and i tell them it's because i'm eating and they give me a weird look. i think it's weirder to leave it on!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes...depends on how made-up they are. I figure if its a bright colour, the more it'll end up smeared around my mouth (especially if its a sandwich or something). Or if they feel super glossy too. Most of the time I don't care, but it annoys me that I have to re-apply afterwards. Feels like a waste of product.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 21, 2010)

I always wipe it off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Then I get to have fun and reapply!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm... Never occured to me to wipe off...


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_*i do every time, even if it's just chapstick.* i can't handle it. when i'm rockin red lips people go "why are you taking off your lipstick?" and i tell them it's because i'm eating and they give me a weird look. i think it's weirder to leave it on!_

 
Me too!

Or I blot if I'm with clients or people I'm not that comfortable with.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 21, 2010)

I usually blot it off. And if I remember to reapply afterward, I would wash my mouth prior to that to decrease contamination.

BTW I think I read somewhere that the average woman unintentionally eats about 4 pounds of lipstick in her lifetime lol


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_BTW I think I read somewhere that the average woman unintentionally eats about 4 pounds of lipstick in her lifetime lol_

 
Interesting. MAC lipsticks smell so good, if I had to eat a lipstick, I'd choose MAC


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 21, 2010)

If it's just my normal light colored lipstick, I don't do anything, but if I'm wearing something dark/bright or gloss, I will blot my lips before eating.


----------



## User38 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow.. a topic I have not even considered.  When I am hungry, I just eat -- lipstick/gloss or nada.  If someone doesn't like it, they can look the other way..lol.  

I think a Fellini film showed a woman eating spaghetti -- with bright red ls on..(I was young and impressionable). I think that may have influenced my decision to not decide about removal or leaving on lipstick before a meal


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 21, 2010)

I never do. Usually some of it stays on after I'm done.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 22, 2010)

I never do, maybe I should as it's gone after eating anyway. Yummy.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually don't if it's just lipstick. If I'm wearing gloss I will blot prior to eating so it doesn't smear all over my face


----------



## Caderas (Jul 22, 2010)

If it's more than one product or is super thick/glossy I have to wipe it off beforehand because it kinda irks me thinking of gobbling my make-up down, haha.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

The thought never occurred to me to do this, but I think I will start at least blotting some off first. More than a few times I've seen lipstick on my sandwich and thought "ew", but I never put 2 and 2 together, lol. DUH!!


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 28, 2010)

I do. I read articles about lead in lipstick and all that. So I do wipe off lip stuff before I eat. Not that it's really helping much. I probably eat plenty lipgloss just throughout the day. But it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 28, 2010)

Half the time its already worn off before i start eating but i can't stand having it on when i eat! Ewww today i had on a minty ELF gloss with a MAC lipstick and i could taste it as i ate my cream cheese bagel this morning. I was scrubbing at my lips because it tasted awful!!! I also can't eat without putting my hair up because it drives me nuts but thats a whole other issue!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes. It's weird to me to eat while wearing lipstick or lip gloss. We consume enough of it as is. I only keep my lippie on when drinking from a straw.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

Never occurred to me, either. I think I'll start eating less lip product now!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 29, 2010)

I never really thought about it. If they're super glossy and fresh I'll blot it off or if it's almost time for me to reapply, I'll put it out of it's misery. But if it's in that sweet spot in between, then usually I'll just leave it. I'll probably start blotting it off more often after reading this.


----------



## Ikara (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow never thought about it and still sounds weird to me xD If I had to wipe off lipstick/gloss everytime I eat/drink/kiss or whatever I wouldn't apply it on the first place hahaha
I do wipe off lipgloss but if it's lipstick no, I usually have most of it after eating, I'm very careful with it hehe


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 1, 2010)

I hate that feeling of eating/drinking with lipgloss on! it's horrid - not just because you'll be consuming it but more so just that feeling...I don't know it just don't feel nice lol I never wear lipstick out but if I did I would blot before I eat, just so it doesn't smudge everywhere.


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_ I also can't eat without putting my hair up because it drives me nuts but thats a whole other issue!_

 
You're not alone on that one. 

As for the ls/lg. I take of lg and blot dark ls. But it's only lg that I HAVE to take of before eating. 
I'm more grossed out by ls/lg on my glass lol. I just ask for a straw when it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As a kid I used to eat chap stick, I've been told lol :s
My grandma freaked out, when she found that I had put it on my lips and licked it of again and gone through half a chap stick (think I was about 4years)


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_You're not alone on that one. 

As for the ls/lg. I take of lg and blot dark ls. But it's only lg that I HAVE to take of before eating. 
I'm more grossed out by ls/lg on my glass lol. I just ask for a straw when it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a kid I used to eat chap stick, I've been told lol :s
My grandma freaked out, when she found that I had put it on my lips and licked it of again and gone through half a chap stick (think I was about 4years)_

 
I used to eat chapstick too! lol


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL so happy it wasn't just me. My mom wouldn't let me have my own chap stick untill I was about 8 or 10, because of that incidence.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol, when we were kids, my best guy friends would say "Hey do you have any lip balm?" and then take my fruity lip balms in the pots and eat them.


----------



## kayteex023 (Aug 1, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Meimei91 (Aug 2, 2010)

If I'm just snacking on like crackers or something, I usually won't bother doing anything. If I'm sitting down to a full meal, if I remember I might blot the ls/lg. If I go to drink something and I can still feel the product on my lips I have to blot it off because I hate smearing cups with my lip stuff. Even if I'm going out and drinking from a straw I still think it's really gross to be able to see my lip print on the straw so I have to wipe off the product.


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

only if i have a lot of lip product on lips but if its worn off a bit then no


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

No, I don't.


----------



## paintitpink (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't keep mine to stay on long enough. I must not apply enough at first?


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 25, 2010)

Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the vanilla flavoring?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't wipe it off before eating.  But, if I have an left on my lips afterward I use a wet towel or hand sanitizer or something to wipe off my lips before I reapply.  I don't want food residue contaminating mt lip products.


----------



## Sass (Aug 25, 2010)

No, but I should huh?  TheSublimeAgent on Youtube referenced that women consume about 12lbs of petroleum jelly a year.  Hmmmmm.  He said that wasn't good, but lip products are awesome. *shrugs*


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a smoker, so I always forget I'm wearing lipstick and then have a hooker cigarette butt.  That gets a lot of the lipstick off.

Also, I usually eat before I put my makeup on - I have a fear of being a messy eater and I fear getting food or something on my freshly applied makeup - so I just put it all on afterwards.

IF I go out to eat and have lipstick on (I rarely eat out) then I don't, no.  I just leave it on and reapply as needed.  But I do wipe my mouth before re-applying.

Also - maybe it's just me, but I always apply lipbalm before lipstick.  Even if it's all rubbed off - I still put lipbalm on before lipstick.  My lips always seem to hurt if I don't have lipbalm on 99% of the time. :/


----------

